# Using a courier service for UK Visa Application



## ianandsuzette (Jun 28, 2010)

I have applied online for my fiancee visa, have my biometrics completed and now have 2 weeks to get my printed visa application and supporting documents from Virginia to the British Consulate in New York. What is the benefit of using a courier service rather than priority mail service? Oh, and does it have to arrive within the 2 weeks or postmarked by the 14th day? Thanks so much!!


----------



## peppera-ann- (Feb 4, 2008)

ianandsuzette said:


> I have applied online for my fiancee visa, have my biometrics completed and now have 2 weeks to get my printed visa application and supporting documents from Virginia to the British Consulate in New York. What is the benefit of using a courier service rather than priority mail service? Oh, and does it have to arrive within the 2 weeks or postmarked by the 14th day? Thanks so much!!


It must be at the consulate in 14 days. I used a courier-would gladly pay again for it. I recommend it. It cuts the time in half, and its recorded delivery. Also the one I used went through everything for me, and made sure that it was what was needed. Even called me and said that I should submit an extra bit. So if you can spare the money do it. Just be sure and research the courier.


----------



## ianandsuzette (Jun 28, 2010)

*more questions...*



peppera-ann- said:


> It must be at the consulate in 14 days. I used a courier-would gladly pay again for it. I recommend it. It cuts the time in half, and its recorded delivery. Also the one I used went through everything for me, and made sure that it was what was needed. Even called me and said that I should submit an extra bit. So if you can spare the money do it. Just be sure and research the courier.


Hi Peppera-ann,
Thanks so much for your reply about the courier. I do have a few other questions if you don't mind. 
What exactly did you put into your supporting documents folder? The lists from the email sent to me after I submitted my online application and the recommended supporting documents listed on the actual visa website have some pretty major differences. 
In the email I was sent, it states that I should include flight reservation/itinerary showing my intended destination in the UK but not to purchase the tickets before the visa is issued. We don't have a specific date in mind for me to fly over (well apart from NOW would be good). And as far as I know, you can't get an itinerary without actually purchasing the tickets.

"A written invitation from your sponsor in the UK (if applicable)"...my finance has to actually put it in writing?

"Evidence of contact between the two of us" ...90% of our contact is done via skype...with 

ugh...I am really starting to stress over putting the correct things in so any guidance you can give would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## ianandsuzette (Jun 28, 2010)

sorry...that should read "90% of our contact is done via skype with no documentation of our video calls"


----------



## peppera-ann- (Feb 4, 2008)

ianandsuzette said:


> sorry...that should read "90% of our contact is done via skype with no documentation of our video calls"


I purchased Skype minutes and Vox call minutes. I printed out the receipts and sent them in.Yes he must invite you in his letter to come live with you.(just have it say I am inviting my finance/wife whatever to live with me in UK/or wherever)
The itinerary, i just booked a ticket (did not purchase it) and printed off the itinerary and gave it to them in the packet.
I added all the photos (as a couple, places we had been and some pictures of the house in and out that we were going to live in), letters of support from friends and family stating they would help us if we needed it and that they have seen us as a couple. You will need 3 months from both of you of bank statements and job payslips.As your sponsor, he must show that he can support you with out any help from the government.
I also put in envelops from mail that we had received in the USA and UK showing we have been together.I put in a years worth of payslips and he put in 3 months plus his job contract.We are living with his parents, so I included his parents Passport photos, mortgage statement and a letter from them stating they will help us if needed.
I have a video on youtube that explains it as well if you want to watch it. its under Settlement Visa uk tips.  hope it helps. and if you need any other advise we are here for you!


----------

